
Aggregated Feedback from YC Partner on Today's Show HN - kevin
For those of you who didn&#x27;t know, I reviewed a bunch of Show HNs today. Many thanks to everyone who submitted Show HNs. I’m really sorry if I didn’t make it to your post. Some posts were beyond me to review…like that 99 Haskell project…well, I did like your quote even though I don’t know enough (any) Haskell to get the joke.<p>I’m always trying to get better at giving feedback. Please do let me know if there’s ways I &#x2F; we (at HN) can do this better. I have no doubts I probably misunderstood things or am completely off the mark. Hopefully, it’s still useful to the creators. What I’d love is for others to do similar approaches so we can compare.<p>Thanks again!
======
kevin
For those interested, here are the reviews I did last week:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9708886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9708886)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9709005](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9709005)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9709034](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9709034)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9709081](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9709081)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9709133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9709133)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9709179](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9709179)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9709205](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9709205)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9709219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9709219)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9709275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9709275)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9709526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9709526)

~~~
theodorewiles
Wow. This is next-level feedback.

I posted my MVP to show HN and got some sign-ups, but unfortunately limited
feedback.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9708353](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9708353)

Very, very valuable to see your thoughts on other projects!

------
kevin
Here the link to my comments stream:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=kevin](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=kevin)

Direct links to comments since that will change over time:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9746489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9746489)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9746518](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9746518)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9746592](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9746592)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9746708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9746708)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9746763](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9746763)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9746871](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9746871)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9746971](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9746971)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9747651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9747651)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9747858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9747858)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9747919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9747919)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9748006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9748006)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9748036](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9748036)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9748178](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9748178)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9746711](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9746711)

~~~
voiceclonr
Amazing to see you put so much effort into reviews! Thanks!

------
digisth
Are you using any specific criteria for which ones you review? Was there an
initial post somewhere about your efforts here?

This is very cool to see. Thanks.

~~~
kevin
I started by working my way from the top, but the order shifted throughout the
day. I'd only skip one if I realized there was nothing for me to really say. I
tried not to talk just to talk. However, as you can see, sometimes the only
thoughts I had were tangents.

Dan posted that we were going to do this again earlier this week via a Tell
HN.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9735139](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9735139)

------
hayksaakian
Thank You for doing this.

I appreciate that you review the Show HNs.

It's refreshing to see someone from YC giving tangible feedback on
businesses/startups/ideas -- in public.

